# 40km Singletrail bei Pirmasens?



## mtb_nico (17. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute!
Der Verkäufer meines neuen Bikes hat mir von einem 40km Singletrail um Pirmasens erzählt, er hat regelrecht geschwärmt und ihn einen der schönsten Deutschlands genannt. Er soll eine Länge um die 40km haben. Kennt den jemand von euch? Würde mich über ein paar Erfahrungsberichte freuen. Ich würde dann im Frühjahr eventuell mal bei euch vorbeischauen und ihn "probefahren". 
Grüße!

nico


----------



## Wiseman (17. Januar 2004)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> Der Verkäufer meines neuen Bikes hat mir von einem 40km Singletrail um Pirmasens erzählt, er hat regelrecht geschwärmt und ihn einen der schönsten Deutschlands genannt. Er soll eine Länge um die 40km haben. Kennt den jemand von euch? Würde mich über ein paar Erfahrungsberichte freuen. Ich würde dann im Frühjahr eventuell mal bei euch vorbeischauen und ihn "probefahren".
> Grüße!
> 
> nico



@nico: Schuss ins Blaue - Rodalben vielleicht? Wenn Du Lust hast, schau einfach mal öfter ins Forum, wir planen die meisten unserer weiteren Touren da.

Grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegerbaehr (17. Januar 2004)

Ziemlich sicher der Felsenweg um Rodalben. Wirklich toll dort. Aber nur bei etwas höheren Temperaturen.


----------



## Moose (17. Januar 2004)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> Der Verkäufer meines neuen Bikes hat mir von einem 40km Singletrail um Pirmasens erzählt, er hat regelrecht geschwärmt und ihn einen der schönsten Deutschlands genannt. Er soll eine Länge um die 40km haben. Kennt den jemand von euch? Würde mich über ein paar Erfahrungsberichte freuen. Ich würde dann im Frühjahr eventuell mal bei euch vorbeischauen und ihn "probefahren".
> Grüße!
> 
> nico



Suchfunktion "Rodalben"
Wir waren letztes Jahr drei mal gemeinsam dort.


----------



## roland.matzig (18. Januar 2004)

du bist ja wirklich heiß...wenn man so liest was du alles angehst.
wenn du 40 km single (als vorbereitung auf den gäsbockmarathon) angehen willst...dann kannst du gerne auch bei uns "laut geben" www.bikenatour.de wir sind dort mind. 1mal/monat zu sehen ;-)) weil es dort wirklich super ist.
also melde dich einfach (zwanglos) und finde `raus ob unsere truppe zu dir paßt ;-))
cu on the trail


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Januar 2004)

Hi!
Das werde ich auf jeden Fall machen. Ich warte aber noch ein paar Wochen mit meinem Exkurs nach Pirmasens, bis das Wetter etwas besser und beständiger ist. Hier im Wald im Regen rumzufahren langt, dazu muss ich nicht nach Pirmasens, das ist nämlich ein gutes Stück von mit aus! 
Vielleicht kann ich im Frühjahr ja noch ein paar andere von unserer Gruppe ermutigen mitzukommen. Und das aus gutem Grund, ich habe keinen Fahrradträger für mein Auto! 
Grüße!

nico

P.S.: Eure URL werde ich auf jeden Fall mal in meine Favoriten adden und sobald ich Links auf meine Homepage setze auch da rein packen!


----------



## Thorsten_F (19. Januar 2004)

Hi Nico,
wenn Du in Rodalben fährst, bin ich auch dabei, wohne 5km davon weg. Musst mir nur hinterherfahren....


----------

